# faire salon



## anamangetsu

Hola otra vez, 

Alguien podría decirme cómo se podría traducir esta expresión:? lo que está subrayado:

Gracias.

"*Design et de promoteurs de Centres Commerciaux 'feront salon'*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Buenos tardes:
¿Nos puedes indicar si participan en una feria o algún dato más?

"faire salon" tiene varias posibles traducciones.


----------



## anamangetsu

Os mando la frase completa: 

*Une vingtaine d'enseignes**et une dizaine de cabinets d'Architecture/Design et de promoteurs de Centres Commerciaux 'feront salon' *


----------



## jprr

anamangetsu said:


> Os mando la frase completa:
> 
> *Une vingtaine d'enseignes**et une dizaine de cabinets d'Architecture/Design et de promoteurs de Centres Commerciaux 'feront salon' *



Suena algo raro (se espera "tiendront/organiseront un salon), pero en este sentido lo más probable es que organisaran una feria/ un encuentro profesional ... .


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La frase no basta, como dice Tina, necesitamos el contexto, y el contexto es esto.

Porque podría haber un juego de palabras escondido, y no lo podemos detectar solo con la frase.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

En español, creo que bastaría con decir "se reunirán" (para un certamen, una feria)


----------



## anamangetsu

Lo de "se reunirán" lo veo adecuado viendo el texto en sí y lo que le rodea.


----------



## Paquita

Me extraña que en el texto original se molesten en usar una expresión como "faire salon" sólo para decir "reunirse". Tendrán otra intención. Pero claro, si no das más contexto, no podemos adivinar por qué dicen así. 

Tú "ves el texto" nosotros, no...sólo disponemos de bolas de cristal de poca potencia.


----------



## anamangetsu

Se refiere a un evento que tendrá lugar en fechas próximas y eso será una de las actividades que se desarrollarán. 

_*Foodservice Exchange*_​*. Best practice Exchange **Deux Ateliers sont programmés, dont un concernant le *_*Développement durable*_
*. Une vingtaine d'enseignes**et une dizaine de cabinets (estudios) d'Architecture/Design et de promoteurs de Centres Commerciaux 'feront salon' . Objectif: nouer des partenariats à l'échelle européenne*
_*. *_*3 démonstrations de cuisine créative,**en live*


----------



## jprr

Question:
Estce que les quotes (') sont dans le texte original? ou c'est toi qui les ajoute?


----------



## anamangetsu

Les quotes sont dans le texte original, j'ai rien ajouté. Chaque fois que j'envoie un message ici je souligne seulement le mot. 

Merci.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Después de esta explicación creo en efecto que son estas marcas y estudios los que organizarán una especie de mini salón / muestra / feria.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

anamangetsu said:


> Les quotes sont dans le texte original, j'ai rien ajouté. Chaque fois que j'envoie un message ici je souligne seulement le mot.
> 
> Merci.



Bien, alors c'est bien que le rédacteur considère lui même que l'expression n'est pas tout à fait familière. Dans ce cas je comprends qu'il s'agit effectivement de s'entretenir mutuellement, de tenir/faire salon au sens le plus littéral, puisque l'objectif est de nouer des partenariats . 
Un genre de 'tertulia' utilitaire ...


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Je crois que cette expression est un peu complique' dans le contexte de la phrase. Ex. Je suis chez moi et des amies de ma femme arrivent. Ma femme est occupee et me demande: "Va faire un peu de salon avec elles car je suis au telephone". Voila pour moi ce qui est faire salon: s'occuper de quelqu'un pour faire passer le temps.

DONC, je pense que l'expression est un peu mal place' dans la phrase presente', mais doit vouloir dire simplemente que tous ce gens la, vont assister, vont se reunir....

Iben Xavier


----------



## jprr

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> Ex. Je suis chez moi et des amies de ma femme arrivent. Ma femme est occupee et me demande: "Va faire un peu de salon avec elles car je suis au telephone". Voila pour moi ce qui est faire salon: s'occuper de quelqu'un pour faire passer le temps.
> 
> DONC, je pense que l'expression est un peu mal place' dans la phrase presente', mais doit vouloir dire simplemente que tous ce gens la, vont assister, vont se reunir....
> 
> Iben Xavier


Bonjour Iben,
On est bien d'accord. C'est justement parce que c'est un peu décalé par rapport à la situation qu'il y a des guillemets/quotes. Et lorsques tu fais la conversation aux amies de ta femme, tu ne le fais pas pour échanger des cartes de visites ou nouer des partenariats.


> *. Une vingtaine d'enseignes**et une dizaine de cabinets (estudios) d'Architecture/Design et de promoteurs de Centres Commerciaux 'feront salon' . Objectif: nouer des partenariats à l'échelle européenne*


Je vois un peu la situation comme ça:
Un salon (une salle!), avec la vingtaine d'enseignes etc ... qui ont chacun un stand, et des gens ( le public de la manifestation) qui circulent, échangent avec les gens des stands ou entre eux, nouent des contacts etc .... 
C'est archi-courant - soit comme manifestation professionnelle à part entière, soit comme une des activités à l'intérieur d'une manifestation (en plus d'ateliers, tables rondes etc).


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

jprr said:


> Bonjour Iben,
> On est bien d'accord. C'est justement parce que c'est un peu décalé par rapport à la situation qu'il y a des guillemets/quotes. Et lorsques tu fais la conversation aux amies de ta femme, tu ne le fais pas pour échanger des cartes de visites ou nouer des partenariats.
> Je vois un peu la situation comme ça:
> Un salon (une salle!), avec la vingtaine d'enseignes etc ... qui ont chacun un stand, et des gens ( le public de la manifestation) qui circulent, échangent avec les gens des stands ou entre eux, nouent des contacts etc ....
> C'est archi-courant - soit comme manifestation professionnelle à part entière, soit comme une des activités à l'intérieur d'une manifestation (en plus d'ateliers, tables rondes etc).


 
Je pense que tu as raison. C'est bien l'interpretation que je vois moi aussi

Iben Xavier


----------



## Tina.Irun

Volviendo a la posible traducción, diría:

Yo diría "organizarán encuentros (profesionales)"


----------



## anamangetsu

Merci de votre aide, j'ai bien résolu le problème de cette expression. J'ai aussi la même idée que Tina dit. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## gonzalobermejo

¿Qué os parece marujear?


----------



## Gévy

gonzalobermejo said:


> ¿Qué os parece marujear?



Bonjour,

No, esto no vale, no se trata de esto en absoluto. Estamos hablando de empresas que están reunidas en un evento y pueden intercambiar. No veo cómo "marujear" podría encajar. Ni siquiera en el ejemplo que sugiere Iben Xavier sería esto, "faire salon" es otro nivel que el marujeo (término además peyorativo, cuando "faire salon" recuerda las reuniones filosóficas de las mujeres sabias de antaño).

Como siempre hay que quedarse con el contexto y el nivel de habla.

Gévy


----------

